# Cuban Roller In Canada



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i was purusing the paper today and noticed a small ad for Cigar And Pipe Emporium in Hagersville Ont. this is a shop on the reserve kinda but i havent been in this particular shop. the roller is there this saturday and sunday in the afternoons...but i forget the times.
i dont know if they are smoker friendly being on the reserve or what their pricing is like but maybe it is worth a trip.

the addy is
78 1st Line
Hagersville, ON N0A 1H0

(905) 768-0440‎

any one up for a bit of a road trip??? it is about 40 mins from me


----------

